# AlafiaRiver snookin'



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

The linesiders have been makin their way into the backwater...


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Many years ago that river would out fish the entire bay. Especially, this time of year. Glad to see a snook still knows what to do up there!!!!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice to see the backyard is producing!


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

I noticed your from Riverview!
Were you out there on the water Sunday?
I seen a Copperhead out there just before I pulled out...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

No. I have a Native SUV 17.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Good stuff!


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

The sheepers have been on fire aswell.....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I remember that bitter cool winter about 6 yrs ago where we had that entire month where it never got above the 30's.  Everyday the snook were bellied up flowing out of all the rivers there by the hundreds daily.  It was sad.  My neighbor said there were a couple of days (when I wasn't there) where the Little Manatee river was literally white from thousands of snook floating by his house.  Sad!

Snook fishing has been "ok," but not like it was before the freeze.  I see a lot of dinks like you guys are holding, but the big girls are few and far between. I suspect when we get a lot of those fish turn to big breeder girls, we will start seeing a faster recovery in the population. I'm sure in due time it will recover to a point, especially if we don't have all these "foreigners" & meat fishermen that have no care about the law, sneak them in their coolers and go run off and convince themselves that it doesn't matter. Well it DOES matter!

Anyway, great job!


----------

